# Party presents



## Poppets Mammy (Mar 7, 2011)

We have been bombarded with party invitations since poppet started school, which is lovely for her and a good chance for me to meet the other parents. I'm not complaining, However:-

How much is acceptable for a birthday present for a 5yr old, I've always stook to approx £5/£6 for nursery friends - do you think that's fine??

I find bargains where I can so it looks like Ive spent more than I have  

What on earth do you buy boys??   girls I'm fine with but boys I get stuck. What do 5yr old boys like?? Any ideas please share.

Xx


----------



## Loopylou29 (Mar 4, 2013)

Our 5 yr old likes super hero's at the moment. Lego seems to be a big hit as well. There is now a junior builders range.

Argos are doing 2 for £15 and 2 for £20 at the moment.


----------



## Dame Edna (May 17, 2007)

My DS who is around that age would love a book, new felt tip pens, a new water bottle for School, a t-shirt etc

You don't need to spend much ;-)
X


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi PM,

I think that amount is just right for school friends, and like you I always manage to find a nice gift within that price range by knowing where to look 
I try to keep it between £5-10, I'd only spend a bit more if they were special friends outside school too iykwim.

Our little man (also 5) currently enjoys games involving letters and words (Orchard Toys are brilliant for games in that area), we have loads and they are all favourites of his .
Anything vehicle related also goes down well.

I hope that's helped a little,

Anj x

Ps...something that I find useful..., if you find something that's really good value (for either sex) when you're not particularly looking for a gift, snap it up anyway as it's useful to have some 'last minute' gifts in reserve for when you have a few invites at once.


----------



## Poppets Mammy (Mar 7, 2011)

Cheers guys, some great tips and advise as per usual  

She's doesn't really know any of these kids yet as she didn't go to nursery with them so it's hard to judge, plus there's gonna be lots of parties and I don't want to go bankrupt but also don't want the other parents thinking we are stingy. 

Oh the school politics begin  

Xx


----------



## Wyxie (Apr 10, 2013)

I usually get sticker books/pads or other things like that which are creative, but not messy, as kids tend to have so much "cheap tat" in the way of toys that it's often not welcome anyway - there are some brilliant ones out there for boys and girls.  I tend to limit sped to about £5.  For girls this year I'm topping up with loom band bracelets as I seem to have discovered a love for the hobby (very therapeutic) and it justifies me spending money on beads and other bits for it, and they seem to go down really well.


----------

